
Show HN: Browser extension to open videos in mpv - baldomo
https://github.com/Baldomo/open-in-mpv
======
baldomo
Hi everyone, author here. I was quite impressed to use this functionality in
the awesome iina player [1], but it a Mac-only app so I made this for Linux
and I plan to make it work also on Windows and Mac. I use mpv as my main video
player so I needed something like this to stream videos from youtube and
whatnot (any website supported by youtube-dl). Enjoy!

[1] [https://github.com/iina/iina](https://github.com/iina/iina)

